# A-MAZE-N QUESTIONS



## wingnut (May 24, 2011)

*I got my A-MAZE-N a couple of weeks ago, and tomorrow will be my first chance to 'smoke it'.  Any 'experienced' smokers out there care to share any extra information??*

*What is the best way to fill the A-MAZE-N??*

*Do you pack the dust tight, (like tobacco in a pipe?) or loose? *

*How far above the heat would you set the A-MAZE-N?*

*(I have the Master forge Double Door Propane Smoker)*

*Is 180 the best temp to smoke at?*

*I will be smoken an 11lb. brisket, cut in half, (to big for the racks), and stacked one over the other.  Will be monitoring the lower (larger) piece of meat aiming for 180.*

*Have I missed anything??  I will also be using Jeff's Rub, used it on other things, and it tasted GREAT!!*

*TIA      Larry*


----------



## tjohnson (May 24, 2011)

*Hey Wingnut!*

*My answers in RED*

*I got my A-MAZE-N a couple of weeks ago, and tomorrow will be my first chance to 'smoke it'.  Any 'experienced' smokers out there care to share any extra information??*

*What is the best way to fill the A-MAZE-N?? *

*Fill it up and pack it down with your big old thumb, then add a little more*

*How far above the heat would you set the A-MAZE-N?*

*(I have the Master forge Double Door Propane Smoker)*

*Both Richoso and NWDave place it near the intake, but use a heat deflector to keep the heat from the flame off it.   Here's a pic from Rich's GOSM*








*Is 180 the best temp to smoke at?*

*Not necessarily....The sawdust tends to jump rows above 180°, but if you leave the middle row empty, it can't jump.  The heat shield will also help.*

*I will be smoken an 11lb. brisket, cut in half, (to big for the racks), and stacked one over the other.  Will be monitoring the lower (larger) piece of meat aiming for 180.*

*Maybe smoke at 180° for the first 1/2, then raise the temp.*

*Have I missed anything??  I will also be using Jeff's Rub, used it on other things, and it tasted GREAT!!*

*PICS!!!*

*Todd*


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2011)

One thing I would add:

Don't inject that brisket, and don't insert a temp probe in it until it's been in the smoker for 3 or 4 hours. Then you don't have to worry about the danger zone (40˚ to 140˚ in no longer than 4 hours). Then you can play with your smoker temps & your AMNS, without worrying about spoiling the meat.

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (May 24, 2011)

Great advice from the owner of AMNS. I break the 180 rule all the time in my SmokinTex but the heating coil is inside a heavy guage metal box and the AMNS sits lower that the heat source so I get away with it.  Like Todd said - lots of qview and good luck


----------



## wingnut (May 24, 2011)

*Thanks to all, I don't want mess this up, half of the brisket is going to my dentist, and I have an appointment the next day!! *

*Should I reschedule????*

*Larry*


----------



## wingnut (May 24, 2011)

*PS  I will post some picts, if I can figger out the camera and the download.*


----------



## SmokinAl (May 25, 2011)

Looking forward to the Q-view!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 25, 2011)

WINGNUT said:


> *Thanks to all, I don't want mess this up, half of the brisket is going to my dentist, and I have an appointment the next day!! *
> 
> *Should I reschedule????*
> 
> *Larry*


Oh No!!!

Be better if you had your appointment before you poison him!

LOL-----Just kidding----After he loves that Brisket, you can say, "Now, no pain and I'll make you some more Brisket".

Bear


----------

